# brain site



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://neuro-mancer.mgh.harvard.edu/cgi-bi...1000&LastLogin= what is this site?tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tom. It's from the Neurology dept at Massachuserts General Hospital. That's all I know. I used to post there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Tom, it's the chronic fatigue forum which is one forum at Mass. General's Neurology message boards. A quicker way of getting there is through www.braintalk.org . They have a fibro. forum that is more active. Rocki


----------

